# Minot Tractor??????



## Ernie

My neighbor asked if I would take him into Cookeville to look at a new tractor being sold at TSC. Well it was called Minot but I have to say that this tractor impressed me. It was a 30 hp model with a Koyker loader and loaded with features that is hard to believe. It was 4 wheel drive . Come with loaded tires, wheel weights front and rear remotes 4 cyl diesel a 720 and 540 speed pto to name a few. It is assembled in Indiana. All for 14300.

Anyone know the actual manufacturer of this tractor? I looked on the internet and found nothing on it. 

It's a utility tractor and weighs 4400+ pounds and seems to be very heavy duty. I will be going back there to get some pictures but any info on this would be greatly appreciated by my neighbor.


----------



## Fordfarm

I have heard that these tractors are made by the same people that make Farm Pro tractors (the same ones that are in Northern Tools and Homier cataloges). So far they are only in TSC stores in the east coast and northeast. I am going out on a limb here, but I THINK they are called "Minot" because TSC had some input on them and TSC was founded in Minot ND. Dunno for sure, but it makes SOME sense!


----------



## Durwood

It is Chinese Ernie and if i'm not mistaken i believe that Farm pro dealers are putting them together. Most likely they are Jinmas but could be another brand of chinese that slips my mind right now. i believe Chip (artrac?) sp? sells them under another name.

Dur


----------



## Ernie

Thanks guys. I will be heading that way today or tomorrow and will try to get some photos of these tractors. As I said they are quite impressive for the price.


----------



## Gerifalte

Hi Ernie

If it is a Jinma as the others suggest, then it would be a Jinma 304 since it is a 30HP, 4wd. If that's the case, the price is not that good. Google for "Jinma 304" and you will easily find better prices, even after shipping.

Cheers, G


----------



## Ernie

Gerifalte, you may be right on the make but it does come with a whole lot more than a basic Jinma. 

I just found out that the engine is a Manitoba 4 cyl diesel. I have never heard of this engine. Does this ring any bells with the troops here?


----------



## Durwood

I'm not sure how far you are from Chip in Arkansas Ernie, but i know he would make you a heck of a deal and tell him you're from tractorforum and he'll take care of you. check out this 35 hp tractor for under $11,000.00 with loader.
http://www.artrac.com/Kamatractors.html 

and check out the specials page for what i believe is a 25 hp 4 wd with loader for $9300.00
http://www.artrac.com/Specials.html

His main page is here.
http://www.artrac.com/


Dur


----------



## Gerifalte

> _Originally posted by Ernie _
> *Gerifalte, you may be right on the make but it does come with a whole lot more than a basic Jinma.
> 
> Hi Ernie. Most of the features you described came with my Jinma LE (except my loader is from another american manufacturer) and I know the 300 series (30+ hp) come with even more features like an optional 4Cyl engine and front remotes. If your friend is very interested in local dealer support, I think he may want to stick to his original deal, but if he is willing to get his hands dirty there are a lot of better deals out there (i.e. Artrac as Durwood suggested). Good luck and let us know if we can help you with anything!
> 
> G*


----------



## Ernie

Thanks Dur for Chips web site. I am not ready as of yet but I am trying to help out my new neighbor get a tractor and will forward him these addresses.


----------



## Ernie

Gerifalte thanks for your advice as it may help with getting my neighbor to look outside of the box.


----------



## ARTRAC

Hi guys,

The Minot is a Jinma, assembled by Homier (Farm Pro) in indiana for TSC stores. I believe the engine is a Yangdong Y485, I have not heard it called "Manitoba" but could be that Homier and or TSC are trying to brand it different. One neat feature is the standard radio, but these are not the quietest of tractors and without a cab it may be hard to hear. Homier has sort of shifted thier focus toward marketing through potentially 600 TSC stores (and climbing) alongside thier 200 independent (servicing) dealers. You can get a better buy from a Farm Pro dealer (IMHO).
We are not currently stocking the 30HP in that we have some KAMA TS354C in stock. The KAMA uses the same Y485 engine but has 8x8 with mechanical shuttle shift. Also the price is much less, but there is no nationally coordinated dealer support for KAMA. We sell ours long distance with "parts only warranty" which helps keep the price rock bottom. Most of our customers are do it yourself types who do their own repairs, with us supplying technical support and of course parts from our large inventory. 

Back to Minot, since TSC does not service what they sell, it may be worthwhile to find out who they are contracting that to in your area. Like lawnmowers and garden tractors sold by "big box" stores, third party repair centers are handling warranty. In some cases a Farm Pro dealer may do it, but I have heard of JD dealers, and such doing it also.

If I can be of any help, just drop a line.

Thanks
Chip


----------



## Ernie

Chip how far are you from Nashville? We are about 1 1/2 hrs east of Nashville.


----------



## Live Oak

That would be around 5 to 6 hours drive for you to drive to Chips dealership Ernie if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Ernie

Thanks Chief. My neighbor may want to check Cips tractors out.


----------



## ARTRAC

I cant remember how far to Nashville, but about 3 hours west of Memphis. Tell him to bring a trailer (or buy one of mine) and I will do my best to make the trip worthwile!:winky:


----------



## Ernie

Chip, is there any way you can send me a care package of the 35hp's brochure?


----------



## ARTRAC

Ernie, I am embarrased to say that we never made a brouchure. there is some info on my websites www.kamatractor.com and www.artrac.com. I do have a used TS354C with loader in good shape, 132 hours, that I will list on ebay, probably sell a couple of thousand less than new, but only a few months of warranty left.


----------



## Fordfarm

MAN I wish I were closer, Chip! I'd come over and drool all over one of them Urals! Test rode one a few years ago in Wichita. Reminded me of my BSA.


----------



## ARTRAC

They are a lot of fun! I sold them in Houston in the mid 90s, didn't do so well, but as a sideline to the tractor business, I don't have to make a profit. In fact, it seems I don't make a profit on anything I do, by itself, but toghether, with the Lords help, it works...


----------



## Live Oak

Hey Chip,

Haven't heard from you in awhile. I heard you were traveling in China. We would LOVE to hear about your trip and what kind of goodies you found out information on and what is the latest on Chinese tractors and ATV's.


----------



## JJ Kane

Ernie
I happened to stop at a Tractor Supply after I bought my Jinma 284 and if you covered up the name on mine and the one at the store you couldn't tell the difference. I have been unsuccusful in getting any further information on them in that I was hoping to be able to locate a manual for it since since the manual for my Jinma is lacking. Maybe some else has any information on that.

Joe


----------



## turbo

JJ Kane, here's a service manual for your Jinma.

http://dakotatractors.com/support/NewManual.pdf


----------



## MrMonroe

I'm looking for information on where to get parts for a 40hp Minot. Specifically all types of filters & a thermostat. My brother bought one @ TSC and they no longer carry them. 
Any specific website?


----------

